# 14% Wear Level nach drei Monaten



## Rinkadink (22. März 2017)

Moin.

Ist es normal, dass bei der Nutzung des Notebooks die Kapazität nach so kurzer Zeit um fast 15% sinkt?
Meistens betreibe ich das Gerät (Asus G752VT) am Netzstecker, habe es aber auch ein paar Male ohne Netz  genutzt, bis das Gerät aus gegangen ist und habe es dann wieder komplett aufgeladen und dann erst wieder eingeschaltet.

Laut [FONT=&quot]powercfg /batteryreport sind von 67 mwh nun nur noch 58 mwh  bei gemessenen 16 Ladezyklen übrig. Und das Gerät ist wirklich sehr neu!

Kann das so stimmen oder muss der Akku nur einmal neu kalibriert werden? Und wenn ja, wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips[/FONT]


----------



## NCphalon (22. März 2017)

Hoffe du meinst Wh, mWh wäre insgesamt etwas wenig^^

Akkus altern schneller, wenn sie permanent voll geladen sind. Falls du das Gerät überwiegend am Netzstecker betreibst, solltest du den Akku herausnehmen.


----------



## Rinkadink (23. März 2017)

Bei diesem Gerät ist der Akku leider nicht herausnehmbar. Macht es sinn, den Netzstecker zu trennen, wenn ich das Notebook nicht nutze?


----------



## Körschgen (23. März 2017)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Meistens betreibe ich das Gerät (Asus G752VT) am Netzstecker, habe es aber auch ein paar Male ohne Netz  genutzt, bis das Gerät aus gegangen ist und habe es dann wieder komplett aufgeladen und dann erst wieder eingeschaltet.



So ziemlich das schlechteste Verhalten für den Akku...


----------



## taks (23. März 2017)

Als Beispiel, mein Lenovo T450s hat nach zwei Jahren Betrieb folgende Werte
Akku1: 20.8 Wh (von 23.4Wh) Wearlevel  10%
Akku2: 18.6 Wh (von 23.4Wh) Wearlevel 21%
Hängt aber auch relativ viel in der DockingStation.


----------



## Rinkadink (23. März 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> So ziemlich das schlechteste Verhalten für den Akku...



Tja ich dachte es verhält sich bei Akkus so, dass die volle Kapazität erst nach ein paar Ladezyklen erreicht wird. Das Notebook ist bei 7% Restkapazität aus gegangen bzw. runtergefahren. Kann man solche Lithuimakkus denn tiefenentladen, sodass die Kapazität so schnell gesunken ist?


----------



## NCphalon (23. März 2017)

Eigentlich sollten selbst angezeigte 0% noch etwas von richtiger Tiefentladung entfernt sein. Dass er bei 7% ausgeht, ist vermutlich bei Windows so eingestellt, dass noch genug Akkuleistung zum richtigen Herunterfahren übrig ist.

Du solltest dein Gerät aber bei Nichtgebrauch vom Netz trennen und vielleicht ab und zu mal ohne Kabel betreiben. Der Memoryeffekt ist bei modernen Akkus so schwach, dass es nichts machen sollte, den Ladestand so zwischen 20 und 80% zu halten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2017)

Memory Effekt gibt es so gar nicht mehr. Ist kein Nickel Akku  


Lithium Akkus halten am besten:

- wenn sie bei Nichtgebrauch kühl und zwischen 50-80% Kapazität gelagert werden 
- man sie niemals tiefentlädt (geht eh nicht komplett, da schon zum Schutz des Akkus immer eine gewisse Restkapazität vorhanden ist, auch wenn der PC meint der Akku sei schon leer)
- man sie niemals bis 100% volllädt (was allerdings nicht ganz praxis-nah ist)

Daher wichtig, lieber öfters laden und zwischen 20-80% halten. Auch wenn der Akku bis 100% vollgeladen wird, braucht man sich kein Kopf machen. Da meist die Ladeelektronik die letzten 10% langsam und schonend lädt. Man passt ja schließlich nicht die ganze Zeit beim Laden auf den Akkustand auf. 
Auch sollte man den Akku mindestens einmal im Monat laden, wenn er kaum genutzt wird und gelagert wird. 


Wenn man das beachtet, hat man recht lange was von seinem Akku. Kaputt gehen kann er natürlich trotzdem, trotz guter Handhabung. Aber so kann man die normale Alterung immerhin verzögern. 


Das komplette ent- und aufladen macht man heutzutage gar nicht mehr, außer um die Anzeige (nicht den Akku selbst!) zu kalibrieren.  Man kann also dadurch keine verbesserte Laufzeit erreichen, sondern lediglich die Schätz-Anzeige des Akkus genauer kalibrieren. Bringt einem aber auch keine Punkte und würde ich lieber lassen. Die Anzeige pegelt sich auch bei normaler Nutzung mit der Zeit ein


----------



## egert217 (24. März 2017)

14% ist schon extrem viel nach 3 Monaten ist schon extrem viel, mein Thinkpad T420 Akuu hat 23% nach 5 Jahren und ~600 Ladezyklen.
Hast du in dem Programm von Asus auch eine Möglichkeit den Akku zu kalibreren? Sprich komplett Laden und dann komplett entladen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schaut in etwa so aus


----------



## ThoSta (24. März 2017)

Manche Hersteller haben ein Programm in dem du einstellen kannst, dass der Akku nicht bis 100% geladen ist. Manchmal muss man dafür auch ins BIOS.
Bei nicht gebraucht immer abstecken weil der Akku sonst auf seiner Ladeschlussspannung gehalten wird. Hohe Spannungen beschleunigen das altern sehr.
Wenn du ihn absteckst fällt er sehr schnell unter die Ladeschlussspannung auch wenn er noch 100% geladen ist.
Ansonsten kannst du Mal nachlesen wie lange du Garantie hast und ab wann der Akku als defekt gilt.
Habe im Kopf das man meist 6 Monate Garantie hat und alles über 20% Wear Level schon als defekt gilt. Aber ohne Gewähr^^.


----------

